# you may be a victim of software counterfeiting



## CrossKnight (May 14, 2005)

dear cummunity 

I have a big problem. 

Since a couple of days before i log into my account a message window pops up 
like that "you may be a victim of software counterfeiting" ..... 
and then a window claims it is microsoft urges me to buy a genuine windows XP software
for a lots of money. I am sure it is a trick of a spyware or so.... I was trying to restore my settings with the restore option in windows but then it says "System 
Restore has been turned off by group policy". i guess this nasty spyware deactivated this function or deleted all restore points as well. 
Can someone help me to get rid of this nasty "thing" ? 

Thanks in advance

mike


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

post a hjt log

*HIJACK THIS: *

Download and copy hijackthis to its * own folder *, it makes backups so keeping them separate and available can be useful. 
*SO DO NOT put hjt onto the desktop or temp files.

create a directory say my documents/hjt *

Note the Spyware tools websites are very often under attack and so I have provided more than 1 location to download from:

http://computercops.biz/zx/Merijn/hijackthis.zip 
http://www.merijn.org/files/hijackthis.zip 
http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/files/hijackthis.zip 
http://209.133.47.200/~merijn/downloads.html 
http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/ 
http://aumha.org/downloads/hijackthis.exe 
http://www.tomcoyote.org/hjt/ 
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download3155.html


----------



## CrossKnight (May 14, 2005)

ogfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 1:59:01 AM, on 8/23/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ibmpmsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\S24EvMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ISSVC.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\QCONSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RegSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxMediaDB.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxWatch.exe
C:\Program Files\WhiteCanyon\SecureClean 4\scwatch4.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WgaTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMax4PNP.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\Smax4.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\PROSetWired\NCS\PROSet\PRONoMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\WhiteCanyon\SecureClean 4\scregmanager4.exe
C:\Program Files\WhiteCanyon\SecureClean 4\sctray4.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Trash it!\Trash it Scheduler.exe
C:\Program Files\Vodafone\VodafoneConnect\Launcher.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jucheck.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Chess Club\BlitzIn 2\BlitzIn2.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\WinAce\WinAce.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\mike\LOCALS~1\Temp\~AceTemp\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMax4PNP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAX] "C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\Smax4.exe" /tray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSPY2002] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PRONoMgrWired] C:\Program Files\Intel\PROSetWired\NCS\PROSet\PRONoMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SecureClean4RegManager] "C:\Program Files\WhiteCanyon\SecureClean 4\scregmanager4.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SecureClean4Tray] "C:\Program Files\WhiteCanyon\SecureClean 4\sctray4.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] "C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe" -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Explorer] C:\WINDOWS\system32\shellexp.exe en
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Trash it Scheduler] C:\Program Files\Trash it!\Trash it Scheduler.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Vodafone Connect Card Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Vodafone\VodafoneConnect\Launcher.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Software Installer - {D1A4DEBD-C2EE-449f-B9FB-E8409F9A0BC5} - C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\PkgMgr\\PkgMgr.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe (file missing)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - (no file)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: QConGina - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\QConGina.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: style2 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\winstyle2.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: tphotkey - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\tphklock.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Proxy (ccProxy) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: IBM PM Service (IBMPMSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\ibmpmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: ISSvc (ISSVC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ISSVC.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel NCS NetService (NetSvc) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\PROSetWired\NCS\Sync\NetSvc.exe
O23 - Service: QCONSVC - IBM Corp. - C:\WINDOWS\System32\QCONSVC.EXE
O23 - Service: RegSrvc - Intel Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveShare P2P Server (RoxLiveShare) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxLiveShare.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxMediaDB.exe
O23 - Service: RoxUpnpRenderer (RoxUPnPRenderer) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCom\RoxUpnpRenderer.exe
O23 - Service: RoxUpnpServer - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy Media Creator 8\Digital Home\RoxUpnpServer.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Hard Drive Watcher (RoxWatch) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\SharedCOM8\RoxWatch.exe
O23 - Service: Spectrum24 Event Monitor (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: SCWatch 4.0 - WhiteCanyon Inc. - C:\Program Files\WhiteCanyon\SecureClean 4\scwatch4.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SoundMAX Agent Service (SoundMAX Agent Service (default)) - Analog Devices, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe

I hope that you can help me with my log to solve the problem


----------

